
Data suggests it's rare for coronavirus to spread through asymptomatics - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/who-coronavirus-asymptomatic-patients-08d84e31-1846-44d8-8fe1-2343ff850764.html
======
chiefalchemist
What would be helpful is the profile of asymptomatics vs those who show
symptoms vs those who are most likely to die with Covid-19 in their system.

It's interesting WHO would go as far as making this announcement, but then
come up short on details.

